# Brown Menstrual Blood?



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

I'm wondering if anyone knows if this is okay or is a problem. I've had a lot of weirdness every since my miscarriage / D&C almost a year ago, lately my last few periods have had a lot of brown blood. My period started today again and its brown - right from the beginning. Before the D&C, I might have a little brown at the very end of my period, but usually the blood was always pink or red. Should I be concerned about this?


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

So your whole period was brown blood?? When was the last time you've had an exam? I'd go to your gyno to have them check things out...I've had brown bleeding at the end of AF but never for the whole AF...it may not be anything to worry about...but it couldn't hurt to be on the safe side.


----------



## klink2 (Jul 27, 2005)

I have tried two cycles of Clomid for infertility and both times I have very dark brown blood at the beginning of the cycle and my cycles are short. Clomid is known to have an anti-estrogen effect on your body, which is what is making my periods so weird. My point in your case is that your hormones could still be out of whack.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

It's not brown the whole time, I mean I do get some red, well, it just started this time so I'll let you know, but significant portions of it are brown. I had my last exam in February.

Interesting about the estrogen...

I tried to make an appointment with my obgyn a few months ago and their front office never called me back about the 'sick' appointment, because apparently I can't make my own decision about seeing the doctor..


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

I generally have a good amount of brown - always have. *shrug*


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Well, brown is usually old blood which is why most people get it at the end of you period. If it starts out a little brown it would lead me to think your body might be having a hard time getting rid of everything during a cycle and is having some carrying over til the next month. Now I'm not sure what could cause that though. My mom used to have something like that, her uterus wouldn't fully shed every month, I forgot what it was called though, no help there. Anyways maybe a quick check up at the GYN would help put your mind at ease.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I've gotten some brown blood in the beginning of my cycle, in small quantities, followed by heavy read bleeding, followed by brown towards the end. Maybe the flow is so slow at the beginning that the blood turns brown before it exits the body?


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

That's possible, though there is a lot of it, so it seems weird.

By way of an update, I've had my period a few days now and it was only brown the first day, now its red again, seems to have tapered off at this point without any ending brown. I guess when I saw it this time I just freaked a little bit since it seems like there has been a lot of it lately.


----------



## kakies (Aug 8, 2002)

I saw an interview once about NFP and the gyno was talking about a woman who had brown blood during af. She mentioned that thanks to the charting of this information the doctor was able to figure out that her homone levels were not balanced and this could mean problems in the future, not good. I'm not sure but I think it was also somehow causing her to miscarge.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

My periods have been very whacked lately too. I know I have hormone issues. I was diagnosed at estrogen dominant with very low progesterone a few ,mpnths ago. I have been taking DIM and natural progesterone along with a bunch of other supplements as recommended by the ND. My periods have been lasting about 7-8 days (better than the 14-18 days they had been) and the first 5-6 days is only brown blood, then I get a rush of red blood that only lasts a few days. I don't know what this means though.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

I did have a few periods a couple months back where the heavy bleeding lasted a full 7 days, then I spotted (and enough that I needed something, not just a little color on the TP) for another 7 days at least, but now it seems to have settled down to a normal length for the most part.

I do think my body is still healing from the miscarriage and D&C. DH and I have decided not to go for another one again and just stick with two, so it can take its time I guess.


----------

